# Is the Babasling safe?



## Bristolian (May 23, 2009)

I've read that it's bag-style slings that can cause suffocation problems, but I'm not entirely clear if the Babasling falls into this category or not. Can anyone clarify for me?

Thanks x


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I only glanced at the page, but it looks like it's just a padded ring sling, not a bag sling, and that it's possible to use it safely. Most of the models appear to be using it safely. The big thing I notice is that it looks like the buckle where you adjust it is awkwardly located, but that's more of a comfort and convenience problem than safety I think.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it is possible to use this sling safely. It looks like it might be hard to adjust but it could be safe. I just suggest that you make sure to not have it down too low so that the baby is hanging off of you like a purse. Have them high up like the models have them.


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

I have another "Is it safe?" question!

I don't have any LOs yet (working on it!) but won an Evenflo Snugli Sway sling in a blog contest a while back. I figured I'd save it to use or gift to a new mom, but I can't tell if it would qualify as a "bag sling" or something else. I can find NO reviews online that help me figure it out.

Product page
Picture in use

In any case, it seems more cumbersome than simpler slings, so I don't know if I'd actually *use* it that often, but should I even keep it around? Also, I'm skeptical of something that's only sold at WalMart...

*What do you think?*


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HopefulJo* 
I have another "Is it safe?" question!

I don't have any LOs yet (working on it!) but won an Evenflo Snugli Sway sling in a blog contest a while back. I figured I'd save it to use or gift to a new mom, but I can't tell if it would qualify as a "bag sling" or something else. I can find NO reviews online that help me figure it out.

Product page
Picture in use

In any case, it seems more cumbersome than simpler slings, so I don't know if I'd actually *use* it that often, but should I even keep it around? Also, I'm skeptical of something that's only sold at WalMart...

*What do you think?*

I'd say no to that one. It looks like it's only possible for baby to lie down in it, which could encourage the unsafe chin-to-chest position. It's also heavily padded and looks suspiciously like the recalled slings.

Good thing you didn't pay for it.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I'd say no to that one. It looks like it's only possible for baby to lie down in it, which could encourage the unsafe chin-to-chest position. It's also heavily padded and looks suspiciously like the recalled slings.

Good thing you didn't pay for it.









I agree.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

what the mamas above said.


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't pay for it, too! The sides seem shorter than what the Infantino sling has, but the padding & the lying-down position made me wonder. Like I said, there's no immediate danger since there's no babies in the house yet, but now I know not to give it away or sell it, either! Don't want to put anyone else in danger. Thanks, mamas!


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

A big red flag with the snugli sling is the internal harness. Any sling that needs some kind of buckle system to keep the baby secure is a no-no (with the exception of infant harnesses in SSCs like the Beco or O&A - b/c the infant is upright, these harnesses actually make it safer, as otherwise the baby would be too low down in the carrier, and the sides could gape open.)


----------



## Lucky76 (Sep 3, 2014)

*theBabaSling is NOT a bag-sling*

theBabaSling is NOT a bag-sling and is as safe as any other baby carrier on the market.


----------



## andrea87 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey
I have one and used it 1st when Daisy was 3 weeks old and she just sank into it and I hated it, used it again when she got bigger and it was good but Daisy would only sit bolt upright in it. So by the time she was comfortable in it she was really too heavy for one shoulder.
So I'm sorry but I'm really not a fan, I have a moby wrap which is fantastic but am about about to ask the ladies so advice on woven wraps.
So 9 months down the line I wish I had started out with a wrap.


----------

